
Why Lifesaving Drugs May Be Missing on Your Next Flight - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/03/health/drugs-airplanes-faa.html
======
Kaibeezy
_Citing chronic drug shortages, however, the Federal Aviation Administration
has granted airlines exemptions that permit passenger planes to fly without a
complete medical kit if the airlines say they cannot replenish the drugs. The
exemptions apply to international as well as domestic flights.

...

The medicines include two doses of epinephrine, one to treat severe allergic
reactions and one to treat cardiac arrest; atropine, which is used to treat a
slow heart rate; dextrose, to raise dangerously low blood sugar in people with
diabetes; and lidocaine, to treat irregular heart rhythms but rarely used
these days._

